# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2018 (24 Μαρτίου, Ναύπλιο)

## Polyneikos

Τον προσεχή Μάρτιο θα διοργανωθεί το  IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro υπο την αιγίδα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.  Στον αγώνα θα δοθούν χρηματικά έπαθλα, συγκεκριμένα στην κάθε μια από τις παρακάτω κατηγορίες θα μοιραστεί το ποσό των 8.000  στους 5 πρώτους νικητές.

*ΟΙ κατηγορίες που θα συμμετάσχουν είναι :*


Men´s Classic Bodybuilding 
Men´s Physique 
Women’s Bodyfitness 
Women´s Bikini-Fitness
Mens Bodybuilding 
up to & including 90 kg
Οver 90kg

Την προηγούμενη ημέρα του αγώνα, θα γίνει διεθνής ερασιτεχνικός αγώνας της IFBB , το  IFBB Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2018 και θα δοθούν Elite Pro κάρτες, με σκοπό να παίξουν και την επόμενη μέρα οι αθλητές που θα τις κερδίσουν, με τους Elite Pro.

Η αφίσσα του αγωνα

----------


## Polyneikos

*IFBB Amateur Cup Dr Rafael Santonja & Elite Pro Show*


22-24 March 2018 , NAFPLIO – GREECE


Information’s for Accommodation, Transportation, Tanning, Makeup & Hair styling


*Each official athlete must pay 240 €, include IFBB Registration Fee 200 € and 40 € full daily meals.*


*Each official delegate must pay 90 € include 50 € Registration 40 € full daily meals .

*


*Accommodation*

The cost of accommodation is 60 € for double room per day include breakfast.


*Meals*


*In each will be measured by scales and your options will be:


200 grams chicken, fish or beef


250 grams sweet potatoes, rise or potatoes


With side salad (romaine lettuce, broccoli, etc.)


Water and soda beverage


*Transportation*


At the Airport there will be buses for your transportation to your hotel at Nafplio which is 125 km away. The cost for the ride from and back to the airport is 24€.

*Tanning, Makeup & Hair styling*


• The cost of tanning is 50 € for two times and shining.


• The cost of hair styling is 30 €


• The cost of make up with your equipment (eyeshadow, lipstick etc. ) is 40 € with our artist’s equipment is 55 €.


For booking, Tanning, Makeup & Hair appointments please contact at GREEK BODYBUILDING & FITNESS FEDERATION info@bodybuilding-eosd.gr




The following days the INSPECTION REPORT & FINAL ENTRY FORM with categories will be announced.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Τα χρηματικά έπαθλα που θα μοιραστούν στις Elite κατηγορίες στο Nafplio Elite Pro

*-MENS' BODYBUILDING OVER TO 90 Kg :*  10.000 €

*-MENS' BODYBUILDING UP TO 90 Kg :* 8.000 €

*-MEN'S CLASSIC BODYBUILDING:* 8.000 €

*-BODY-FITNESS:*  8.000 €

*-BIKINI FITNESS:*  8.000 €

*-MEN'S PHYSIQUE:*  8.000 €

Πηγή : IFBB

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκαν οι λίστες των Elite Pro που έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή στο Elite Pro του Ναυπλίου που πραγματοποιείται στις 24 Μαρτίου, στο Ναύπλιο.
Απο ελληνικής πλευράς συμμετέχουν οι Elite Pro  *Μαριλένα Στρατή (Bikini Fitness)*,* Χριστίνα Ζώργιανου (Body Fitness)* και ο *Κώστας Στεφανίδης (Classic Bodybuilding).*
Τους ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία, στον 2ο αγώνα που συμμετέχουν μετά το Εlite Pro Milano το 2017!
Tην ευκαιρία να προστεθούν στις λίστες θα έχουν και 24 αθλητές που θα μπούν στην τριάδα των 8 Overall κατηγοριών , την προηγούμενη ημέρα, 23 Μαρτίου, στον διεθνή ερασιτεχνικό αγώνα "Dr Rafael Santonja".
*Tο αγωνιστικό team του Bodybuilding.gr θα βρίσκεται το 2ημερο των αγώνων να καλύψει το πλούσιο ρεπορτάζ !*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αναμενεται αγωνας με πολυ ενδιαφερον κ ανταγωνισμο , για να δουμε!

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Νομίζω ο Κaspar θα σαρώσει με νίκες σε όλους τους αγώνες της νεοσύστατης IFBB Elite pro, μιάς και δεν βλέπω αλλον αθλητή στο επίπεδό του..!!! Έξυπνη κίνηση να αλλάξει πλευρά, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν που ειναι λίγοι..

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι Αντώνη, ισχύει , πιστεύω σε αυτη του την προετοιμασία του , θα προσπαθησει να εχει τα μεγιστα ωφέλη με όσο το δυνατόν περισσόερες συμμετοχές.
Ηδη έχει κερδίσει 5.000. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mε απόλυτη επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκε το *Nafplio ELITE Pro*, το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε το Σάββατο.
Οι Elite Pro κατηγορίες, με αθλητές που κατέχουν τις Elite κάρτες απο τον Νοέμβριο τον 2017 , όπου ήταν η αφετηρία  των αγώνων με χρηματικά έπαθλα στο Μιλάνο, στο *Elite Pro Milano.*
Οι κατηγορίες ήταν 5 και συγκεκριμένα:  Bikini Fitness, Body Fitness, Μens Physique, Classic Bodybuilding & Bodybuilding.
Αυτές οι κατηγορίες είναι Open, χωρίς διαχωρισμό ύψους ή βάρους και χρηματικά έπαθλα δόθηκαν στις 5αδες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της κατηγορίας Βοdybuliding Open o Ουκρανός *Oleh Kryvyi* απο την Ουκρανία,
Στην δεύτερη θέση ο *Tomas Kaspar* από την Τσεχία , αθλητής που προέρχεται από τους επαγγελματίες της IFBB Pro  και αποφάσισε να στραφεί στις Elite Pro κατηγορίες και στην τρίτη θέση ο Mike Muzo από την Ολλανδία

----------


## Polyneikos

* Oleh Kryvyi 

*



*
 Tomas Kaspar

*


*


 Mike Muzo 

*
















*
Oι παραδοσιακές  φωτό αποκλειστικά για τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr, o αθλητής είχε κατέβει από την σκηνή αλλά όταν του το ζητήσαμε, πολύ ευγενικά ξανανέβηκε!
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν δισταζαν να το δωσουν στον Ουκρανο Oleh Kryvyi αν κ πιο μικροσωμος αλλα σε μια κατασταση που επρεπε να τον δεις απο κοντα για το πιστεψεις , αφηνοντας δευτερο το φαβορι κ με μαζες Οlympia Tomas Kaspar .
Ο τριτος Mike Muzo με κανα δυο χρονια ακομα ''ψησιμο'' κ αν διατηρησει τις αναλογιες του πιστευω θα παιζει πρωτιες.
O Μαλτεζος Luke Debono που ειχε κερδισει δυο τουλαχιστον γενικους το 2016 κ περιμεναμε να τον δουμε, δεν ηταν σε κατασταση για να απειλησει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αγώνας Nafplio Elite Pro ξεκίνησε με την κατηγορία  *Bikini Fitness Open* και συμμετείχαν *10 αθλήτριες.*
Απο ελληνικής πλευράς συμμετείχε η *Μαριλένα Στρατή.

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Βikini Fitness Open - Final 5

*











*Ολες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην Body Fitness Open* και συμμετείχαν *4 αθλήτριες.*
Απο ελληνικής πλευράς συμμετείχε η *Χριστίνα Ζώργιανου.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2η θέση για την Χριστίνα Ζώργιανου στην Body Fitness 

*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΩΝ


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία* Mens Physique* υπήρχαν 8 συμμετοχές, ανάμεσα σε αυτές και ο* Δημήτρης Δράκος*, ο οποίος πήρε την κάρτα την προηγούμενη ημέρα, κερδίζοντας την κατηγορία -1.73 και βγαίνοντας 3ος στο Overall.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique - Final 5

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *Bikini Fitness* για αλλη μια φορα η* Μαριλενα Στρατη* ξεπερασε τον εαυτο της κ βρεθηκε στη καλητερη της φορμα ,επεσε θυμα του τρομερου ανταγωνισμου. Ανετα θα μπορουσε να ηταν 2-3 παραπανω χωρις να μιλαμε για καμια αδικια.





Καλα...η πρωτη η *Yana Kusnetsova* τι να πει κανεις; Σε ολους φανηκε οτι ηταν το φαβορι ,με πολυ δυνατη τη δευτερη *Kristina Narboutaityle.* H τριτη *Hanna Kulinish* που ηταν η γενικη νικητρια της προηγουμενης μερας κ πηρε την καρτα ,δεν μου εκανε καμια εντυπωση....ασε που δεν ειδαμε καθολου το δοντακι της μια κ δεν  :01. Smile:  ποτε.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στη *Body Fitness* η *Χριστίνα Ζώργιανου* σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση θα μπορουσε να χασει μονο απο επιπεδο οπως της πρωτης *Adela Ontrejovicova.



*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *Mens Physique* ο *Dmytro Horobest* ειχε αυτο το ''κατι'' που θελει η κατηγορια για να βγει πρωτος οπως ολοι προβλεψαμε ,  ο δευτερος  *Shahin Nejad* γενικος νικητης της προηγουμενης κερδισε τον πιο κομμενο ,προσδιορισμενο κ τεραστιο (αλλα συμμετρικο) *Nykolay Kyleshev* που καθολου ευχαριστημενος δεν φανηκε.
Εξαιρετικη η εμφανιση του *Δημητρη Δρακου* στην 6η θεση που πηρε την προηγουμενη την πρωτη θεση στη κατηγορια του κ την καρτα.
Κατι πιο ογκωδεις κ γεματοι ''BBers'' πηγαν πατο εδω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παράλληλα με τον σχολιασμό του αγώνα που εξελίσσεται στο αφιέρωμα του αγώνα Nafplio Elite Pro 2018, έχουν ανέβει όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο *Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr.* 
Εnjoy!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Εlite Classic Bodybuilding* συμμετείχαν 9 αθλητές.
Ο *Κώστας Στεφανίδης* πήρε την 9η θέση.



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Elite Bodybuilding Open συμμετείχαν 9 αθλητές*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Elite Bodybuilding Open*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding* 
Απεχοντας κατα πολυ απο τη φορμα που επιασε τον Νοεμβριο κ πηρε την καρτα ο *Κωστας Στεφανιδης* ,δεν ειχε τυχη με τετοιο ανταγωνισμο.



Εξαιρετικος σε ολα κ με τελειο καλουπι πρωτος ο Ισπανος* German Pastor* , ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να τον δουμε στο τελος του αγωνα στα δυο μετρα που μας χαρισε μερικες ποζες .  Πολυ καλη κινηση να βγαλει το αμανικο :01. Wink:  ο Σταυρος Τριουλιδης κ να ποζαρουν διπλα διπλα δινοντας του πολες φορες συγχαρητηρια.
Σε φοβερη κατασταση κ ο δευτερος ο Ουκρανος *Andriy Kukharchuk* ,αλλα δεν μπορουσε να φτασει σε σχημα τον Pastor.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Elite Bodybuilding Open*















*Nικητής ο Ουκρανός Oleh Kryvyi* 










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2018 Nafplio Greece Elite Bodybuilding Pro - TOP-5*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2018 Nafplio Greece Elite Bikini Pro - TOP-5*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2018 Nafplio Greece Elite Men's Physique Pro - TOP-5*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
**2018 Nafplio Greece Elite Bodyfitness Pro*

----------

